# Deer antler SS. How would you band this thing?



## Bladesmith (Jan 27, 2014)

So I see this Deer antler in my stash of antlers and horns and I see a SS just waiting to be made. Its my first antler SS. I jazzed it up a bit with wood and brass at the base as well as the tips of the antler. They have a 3/32 brass pin thru the wood and horn to help reinforce the wood tips. How would you band It?

Its 6.5" long, forks are 2.75" wide and 2.5" long. Any help would be great. Thanks Richard





  








Deer horn BB shooter




__
Bladesmith


__
Feb 2, 2014


__
1











  








slingshots




__
Bladesmith


__
Feb 2, 2014


__
1


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

First off, let me congratulate you on a real classy slingshot. Personally I would tab it with paracord or Leather and attach 1842 tubes.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing job!

I would band it up with the OTT (Over-the-top) method.

Tabs are also a good idea.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats a beauty i love those slingshots made of antler it gives a nice primitieve look, like a stoneageman with his weapon urghhhhhh.......


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful sling. Tabs sound like a good idea to me to...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i would put eyelets on it also so you can still see the caps on top looks good.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

^agreed. I'd go for a couple of small eye bolts, brass if you find 'em. Good for looped/psudo-tapered tubes and bands if the eye is big enough. Great looking slingshot, BTW.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Now i'm gunna have to drive to N. Arizona and scour the woods.
Great idea & Gooood Looking !!!!
Thnx for turning on another light bulb for me.
No more boring retirement!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great looking shooter! And definetly tabs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful work. Personally, I would hate to drill it. I would go with leather Gypsy tabs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a nice looking antler fork. one day id like to work with an antler.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful! My 2cents gypsy tab or OTT depending on how wide the fork tips are.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very clean work, looks great, i would use leather-taps too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job on that antler! I agree with the tabs.

rs


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tabs is what I thought.


----------



## Bladesmith (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Im a newbie, what are tabs and how are they configured? Thanks Richard


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29050-gypsy-tabs-quick-and-easy/

That's a nice tutorial on how to do gypsy tabs.

But there are other methods aswell.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Great SS . I will go with the majority ! Keep it Natural, leather tabs all the way!


----------

